# Energy EF-500 Tower Speaker Pair



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

just went on newegg and they have these for $129.00 for the pair are these good speakers and are they worth buying


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I tried to find a dealer somewhere nearby where I could listen to an Energy speaker, but I just could not find anyone so I cannot say. Hopefully, someone who has heard them will chime in soon.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I might just try and wait to see if those Polk R300's go back down to 49.99 on newegg and get those.


----------



## Dub King (Aug 10, 2012)

The short answer is yes, Energy speakers are worth buying. Over the years I have been pleased with all of API's brands. These towers still call for a subwoofer if possible but the tweeters sound really sweet. 48 hz at -3db is not shabby at all for a dual 5 1/2" compact tower. They are attractive speakers with cabinets that look more like the $599 MSRP and $399 retail those speakers once commanded.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

They are re-branded Jamo speakers.

http://www.jamo.com/speaker-types/floorstanding/?sku=S426

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882269036


----------



## mpesik (Oct 24, 2012)

JQueen said:


> just went on newegg and they have these for $129.00 for the pair are these good speakers and are they worth buying


 Hello.
Those same speakers are going for-$299.99 at Future Shop here in alberta canada.
Reg. they say $599.99:coocoo:


----------

